# Who Here already has the ViP 622?? Share with us!



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

So if you have the ViP 622 already in your house and are currently using it, share your info with us. How is it? One question i had about it was, see currently i have a 510 and a 811 hooked on one tv so i can get both HD and DVR. So when ever i need HD i pretty much have to unhook my dvr and put it to my 811 hd, and one thing i noticed is, the SD on the 811 looks a lot worse then the SD on the 510. Is there a reason to this??

Also, when i spoke to a dish CSR they told me that its not true about how some of us have been saying you can record up to 3 things if you have an OTA, they told me that was not true.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The ViP-622 has not yet been released. Orders have been taken but no installs have taken place.

Please be patient.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> The ViP-622 has not yet been released. Orders have been taken but no installs have taken place.
> 
> Please be patient.


Oh so no one has yet to have it in there house? I thought some people already have it installed...


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

There have been people posting install dates later this month.. we'll have to see if they actually happen. I would think the second a 622 walks in a door, it will be posted as they install, let alone see if it works..


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

other than people with beta units of course


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I do find it interesting that no one that might have a beta 622 has posted word one anywhere that I've seen... Either its got a really air-tight NDA, or no one really has one and the first installs will be the beta testers ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Per P Smith's software reports there are a few hundred beta units somewhere. Being an employee of E* would probably help - after all being able to fire someone for leaking company secrets is a pretty big stick.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Any Beta tester that leaked information, wouldn't be a Beta tester again... and if they can figure out who he is would probably find a bunch of lawyers at his door soon!

Presumably Beta testers are trustworthy people, perhaps employees or relatives of employees, and may even get some perk for filling out the reports about their unit while testing... so there should be little incentive for them to leak information.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

but it's no longer in beta. As soon as they took orders on 2/1, it was technically out of beta. Now, if they had put a hold on all new orders and informed all those with orders that there was a problem and there would be a slight delay while it was resolved, then the beta could be considered still in effect  

Or they could say these are preorders, but then they did a poor job telling us. considering how things are going so far, i'd say this is the most accurate, it's a preorder program and at some point 622's will start showing up  hahaha


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Mine is being installed on the 22nd.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I've seen employment agreements that included a confidentiality agreement that lasted years beyond employment. Just because the product generated is publically available doesn't make the process non-confidential. On release you get the sausage - not the story of how it was made.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Notorious said:


> Mine is being installed on the 22nd.


That's also the date I was given. I was told that this was the "earliest date available" by the Dish CSR. Are there others here who have been promised earlier dates for the 622 installation? I've only heard of later ones (like 2/28, etc.) but I haven't been playing close attention to this.

It will be interesting to see if this was a planned rollout and, if so, what the first date will be. I would find it hard to believe that I was one of the first to call in since I believe they started taking orders on 2/1 and I think I called early on 2/3. Of course, I'm not waiting for the rebate with this installation since I'm "trading in" a 301. The 921 and 942 wait until April (like most people).

Thoughts?

Knowledgeable replies?

Thanks.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Mine was scheduled for 2/21, now scheduled for 2/28.
Not because of product/scheduling issues, but because some of my AT180 channels and my distant west locals got "lost" when the switch to PlatHD was made on 2/1.
In order for the tech to resolve the programing issues, he had to close the 2/21 work order first, resolve the programing issues, and then rebuild another work order for the 622, which pulled a 2/28 install date.
He told me the 622's are now "out there," and installs should begin as early as Monday.
When I asked him about the dish configuration, he said everyone should be getting a Dish1000, but if you need 4 sats, the tech will install DPP44's.
I currently have 110°/119°/61.5°, and need to keep 61.5° for 2 of my locals and CBSHD East. He said the installer will add 129° on the Dish1000, will leave 61.5°, and use 2 DPP44's.


----------



## MusicDan (Feb 10, 2006)

Install dates are running about 3 weeks from order date, ie, first installs week of 2-21-06


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

On other postings here, people have been getting pushed back farther and farther...seems they wait for you to call to check on the ViP-622 status, then tell you there was a problem with the order and that it had to be reinstalled, and that the new next available time in in March...

Sure hope this isn't a trend....


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

kdg454 said:


> Mine was scheduled for 2/21, now scheduled for 2/28....


Thanks for the reply. It looks as though they started scheduling 622 installs for the middle of the month so a 2/22 install date for me looks about right within my ordering framework. Where I live (NY) 129 is not accessible so I'm fine with my two dishes for 61.5/110/119. However, since I'm exchanging a single wire 301 for a dual tuner 622 I was told that the service person will switch out my two Legacy SW64s for DPP44s, DP LNBs and splitters so one wire can feed two tuners.

We'll see.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kdg454 said:


> When I asked him about the dish configuration, he said everyone should be getting a Dish1000, but if you need 4 sats, the tech will install DPP44's.
> I currently have 110°/119°/61.5°, and need to keep 61.5° for 2 of my locals and CBSHD East. He said the installer will add 129° on the Dish1000, will leave 61.5°, and use 2 DPP44's.


If they install a Dish1000 for those who already have 61.5, I'd be suspicious that they are going to move the HD content off of 61.5.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

harsh said:


> If they install a Dish1000 for those who already have 61.5, I'd be suspicious that they are going to move the HD content off of 61.5.
> 
> Please keep us updated.


To where? Those of us who live east of Harrisburg, PA can't see the 129 bird. Are you suggesting something other than 110/119?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

James Long said:


> I've seen employment agreements that included a confidentiality agreement that lasted years beyond employment.


Yes, mine did (with a Bell System company). Some new NDAs are the same way. I know, I have signed quite a few. When a company recommends that you consult a lawyer BEFORE you sign it you really need to worry about what you are getting into (and I have been in one like that).

I _might_ know someone that has been a Beta tester for the ViP622 but I can't be sure. He has said things that has made me think that he could have one but if you ask him outright if he has one he just says, "_you know that I couldn't tell you if I did_".


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

harsh said:


> If they install a Dish1000 for those who already have 61.5, I'd be suspicious that they are going to move the HD content off of 61.5.
> Please keep us updated.


When I posed that question to the tech today, BTW, I had an extremely knowledgeable, perfect English speaking tech from TX, he said it is pretty much a wait and see. 
We were on the phone for almost an hour, with a lot of time to just chat, in between resets, and him waiting for responses for what he was doing on his end. Of course, I took the opportunity to discuss a lot of topics, since I was lucky enough to have a nice, knowledgeable, and willing to talk, tech. 
His feeling was the new satellite may play a role in this, but he also said he doubts 61.5° will be going away anytime soon.
He thought my DT locals (STL DMA) would end up on 129°, as he said many are planned to be, but then went on to say, not everyone in the country can see 129°.

He then said, which may be the best of his comments, "I don't think 'they' (referring to Dish) even know what is going to be until they actually do it."

On the other hand, the install dates given on 2/1 began the week of 2/21, which turns out to be fairly accurate given the 622's are just now beginning to ship.
He did confirm the software became available this past Friday.

IIRC, there were some early orders that got scheduled for earlier than 2/21, but those have been pushed back.
When I placed my order, around 11AM/EST on 2/1, they were already scheduling for the week of 2/21 >, indicating they knew, back on 2/1, the receivers would not be ready/available until then....JMO.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> I've seen employment agreements that included a confidentiality agreement that lasted years beyond employment. Just because the product generated is publically available doesn't make the process non-confidential. On release you get the sausage - not the story of how it was made.


Yep... and some non-disclosure agreements essentially go to infinity. If you were working at a high-tech company on a project X... you couldn't quit and then 10 years later help another company produce project X using the classified info you knew by virtue of being there. Corporations are being sued every day for reverse-engineering types of situations or claims that someone took information across the job boundaries and so forth.

And as you said... even when the ViP622 final product is in customer's hands... the beta team folks would still be bound not to tell about their experiences during the beta and could only reveal their experiences with a production unit afterwards.


----------



## sat tech (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> The ViP-622 has not yet been released. Orders have been taken but no installs have taken place.
> 
> Please be patient.


a friend of mine is installing two today. i'll get back tomorrow on how it went


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

My guy just called and said he is looking at my new 622 and will be out on Wednesday. I am really excited. He is also installing a dish 1000, but is concerned about trees etc, since he needs to point to a different satelite I guess. 

I am new here and have been reading the posts for a couple of weeks now. Very informative.

Thanks for all the info on here, and good luck with your installs.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

:welcome_s Sukey


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I was a beta tester for Webtv Dish Player and part of the reason we cannot tell when an item is out on the market;is that we may have tested some features that the company on finale release decided not to include. The feature not included can be due to cost or the inablity to get that feature to work properly and the firm does not want the information of what the feaure is to be released to the general public.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> I was a beta tester for Webtv Dish Player and part of the reason we cannot tell when an item is out on the market is that we may have tested some features that the company on finale release decided not to include.


I think everyone that bought a DishPlayer for a few years after it first came out was a beta tester. Microsoft and Echostar didn't get the software right until a class action lawsuit was filed and thousands of customers had already went to another vendor for their TV service. Hopefully, the new receivers will be a LOT better.


----------



## benham (Jan 31, 2006)

The Installer placed my 622 in service today. Did not have much time to play with it as I had to report to work. I left directv so I dont have any dish experence to share. The unit worked well and the picture looked great with one excpition. I use a dvi cable to operate my projector and I used a HDMI to DVI connector to connect to the 622 I an geting a lot of "sparkles" they are not there when I use component outs ??
Ben


----------

